# Lions? Elks? Rotary Club? Kiwanis? Anyone have the scoop?



## bruceg (Dec 5, 2008)

I was wondering about various clubs, and wanted to know if anyone at Woody's had info on what Lions, Elks, Kiwanis and Rotary Club are about? I know it's a very generic question, and some of you guys are in a different group that my dad belonged to when he was around (as a convert to a different faith, I could not join that group - although I respect them completely).

Anyway, anyone have a basic scoop on these groups?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2008)

From personal experience, the Lions (and Lioness Clubs) were organized orginally to help with eye problems and blindness.  The founder Melvin Jones accepted a challenge from Helen Keller years ago.  While blindness is still their main focus, they, also, help fund drug abuse programs and many civic needs on the local levels.
Sue


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2008)

The Elks are a fraternal order and there is probably still an initiation that goes along with joining. I'm not sure what their charity is.

The Kiwanis and Rotary are pirmarily business people's organizations. I'm fairly sure there is a fee but no initiation involved with membership. Again, I am not sure if there is a specific charity that these organizations support, but I know that they do give some money away.

Sue has given you the low down on the Lions Club.

I'll bet you could find out plenty on the web.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a Rotarian. It is a charity organization made up of local business men. Our club alone gave away over $60,000 last year.

We meet once a week for lunch and we have a speaker at each meeting. It may be someone telling us about the local Nuclear plant or a local writer or someone involved with the government. It is normally very interesting.

Our club is about 110 people strong and it really is a fun club. I get a fair amoount of business from networking there as well.

We hold a golf tournament and a wine tasting event every year. This is where most of the money we give away comes from. Members also donate to Rotary International which is the branch of Rotary that helps people worldwide.

We as Rotarians are responsible for almost eliminating Polio from the earth. We have vaccinated over 1 billion children worldwide.

IMHO it is a very good organization that does a lot of good. I am very proud to be an active member.

In our club to become a memeber you must attend a few meetings and be sponsored by a member. Dues are $80 every 6 months and you have the option to give more of course! Weekly lunches are $12.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## patchestc (Dec 8, 2008)

the Lions support the Georgia Lions Camp for the Blind, and various
sight conservation projects in Georgia and around the world. 
As well as any worthwhile cause they choose to support in their
community.  I've been a Lion for 12 years.  It's like another family.


----------



## bruceg (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, everyone! I do not own a small business, so Rotary Club and Kiwanis would not be appropriate - although they do sound like very good groups.

I checked the web for more info on Lions, Elks and Moose. They all sound good. I'll do a little more research on each group, see if each has a lodge near Marietta and maybe take it from there.

Or just get active in my church. There is that.

Hmmmm, I just saw that the Lions helps other charities - and worked on the MDA Telethon. Since my wife has Muscular Dystrophy - maybe that would be an appropriate choice? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Dec 14, 2008)

i know some guys that play poker at the moose lodge


----------

